# how do i do this in photoshop cc ??



## dannylightning (Oct 6, 2015)

just got this program, no idea what i am doing yet..   or maybe he just paints stuff in light room, i dont know..   but i want to learn how to do this kind of edit..

i want to figure out how to change the colors around like this guy does.   i love the editing rob blair does not his photos..  here is a link to a few pics,  hopefully someone can post a link to a tutorial on how to color photos like this..

Solitude - Landscape by Rob Blair

Silent Night by Rob Blair


----------



## MRnats (Oct 6, 2015)

Most likely using the Selective Color layer and then masking that to paint it where he wants and at the opacity he wants. It's hard to find a video tutorial on it because 'Selective Color' also seems to be the act of making everything black and white except for one object in a photo which is left in color. That's what most search results comes back as.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 6, 2015)

My guess would be color filter layers, masked with gradients.

But if you're just starting out and know nothing yet, that explanation probably doesn't mean much to you.  You really need to get the fundamentals of the program down first, and that can take some time and practice as you work through many basic tutorials to learn those basics first.

Try Phlearn.com to find a lot of really great and free tutorials on all kinds of Photoshop techniques.  I think he's got a basic Photoshop tutorial package-type set up of basic tutorials to get started too, if you're willing to spend a bit of money.  I'm a big fan of the tutorials on Lynda.com by Deke McClelland also.  He was my original Photoshop guru many years ago, and got me started on the right path.


----------



## Emanuel M (Oct 6, 2015)

Graduated filters on top and bottom, and adjustment brushes with color should do the trick


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 6, 2015)

i am trying to get the hang of this crap,  these tutorials from adobe make me want to throw the computer out of the window.   guys says to do this or that and i try to do it and i get a error message saying could not complete your requst because the smart object is not directly editable..

but of course it does not tell me why,   some things keep telling me i need to resize the image before i can do anything with it..       some times things work,  some times it gives me these error messages and its the most frustrating thing ever..


i mean i am trying to delete something from the photo,   circle it with the lasso and than press the delete key on your computer and it should remove the item and fill in the background for you.    but this smart object is not directly editable thing keeps popping up.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 6, 2015)

start with very basic tutorials so you can learn to use the actual tools and what to expect.

When you get an error, take a screen shot and post it along with what you were doing and we can probably help you out.

PS is the most complex program I've ever used and I've been working for 7+ years and still only decent, not very good.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 6, 2015)

i am on the first 10 things you need to know how to do video which is made by adobe their self..   

i go to light room,   click on the photo and choose edit in photo shop as smart image and it opens the photo in photo shop.   i select the lasso tool,   make a circle around the image i want to remove from the photo.  i press the delete key just like the guy on the video does and a message pops up saying this exactly  

could not complete your request because the smart object is not directly editable


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 6, 2015)

i get the paint brush,   try to paint on the photo and i get this message ( see photo 1).     if i click ok on the message to re-size it,  it will let me paint on the photo.  after doing that i can use the lasso tool with out the error message,  after using the lasso and hit the delete key on my keyboard ( as shown in the video)  it just plain removes that part of the photo.  ( see photo 2)  in the tutorial that removes the image but fills in the background..        

now if i use the lasso to outline the image and right click and hit choose fill  it removes the object ( see photo 3 )       

 it does not make sense that i have to use the paint brush 1st..    click ok on the re-sizing thing  before my photo is editable.  something seems off here.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 6, 2015)

so the questions are,  

1..why do i need to re-size the smart object before anything will work..  

2. why do i need to try and use the paint brush to get the message that lets me resize the image to show up, nothing else seems to pull that message up.  everything else just will not work until that is done.

3.  if i need to resize the image ( does not seem like i should need too)  is there some way to re-size the image without having to use the paint brush to get that option to pop up..

all of this just seems kind of wacky..   seems like it should work just fine without re-sizing anything.   the correl version of photoshop i had a while back worked just fine without any errors or weird things like this.   

the files i am using are NEF raw files.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 6, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> so the questions are,
> 
> 1..why do i need to re-size the smart object before anything will work..



You need to rasterize a smart object before any pixel-level editing is possible. Smart Objects can be edited globally for tone and color and they can be edited using masks, but edits like removing or moving an object are not possible.



dannylightning said:


> 2. why do i need to try and use the paint brush to get the message that lets me resize the image to show up, nothing else seems to pull that message up.  everything else just will not work until that is done.
> 
> 3.  if i need to resize the image ( does not seem like i should need too)  is there some way to re-size the image without having to use the paint brush to get that option to pop up..



You don't need to use the paintbrush. Open the Layers palette and right click on the smart object and select rasterize layer from the menu.



dannylightning said:


> all of this just seems kind of wacky..   seems like it should work just fine without re-sizing anything.   the correl version of photoshop i had a while back worked just fine without any errors or weird things like this.
> 
> the files i am using are NEF raw files.



You do not have a raw file in Photoshop. You started with a raw file in LR. From LR you passed a Photoshop smart object to Photoshop.

Joe


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 6, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> *You need to rasterize a smart object before any pixel-level editing is possible. Smart Objects can be edited globally for tone and color and they can be edited using masks, but edits like removing or moving an object are not possible.*



Right on the button.
Use smart objects when you specifically need their ability to recover from global edits, like applying filters from the filter gallery.
Otherwise stick with normal objects.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 6, 2015)

thanks everyone.   for some reason the adobe getting started using lightroom with photo shop video said to export them to photoshop as smart objects..    seems some how i have saved that files as a smart object..  its now a tif file and not a nef file...

i do not get the whole smart object thing.    really i just want to find a way to make my landscape photos look killer with photo shop,  i take the the smart object thing will not be needed for that ??


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 6, 2015)

now if anyone could point me to some really good free tutorials for fixing up landscape photos that would be great...  the phlearn.com does not seem to be loading the tutorials


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Danny,

Unfortunately, learning Photoshop and Lightroom are going to require some patience and lots of practice in some cases.  Take your time and watch this video, but also look at all the other videos she has regarding Lightroom and Photoshop.

Adobe Evangelists - Julieanne Kost - The Graduated Filter and Adjustment Brush in Lightroom 4 on Adobe TV


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 6, 2015)

You will have to do some homework on your own.  As mentioned by others above, you just don't learn Photoshop overnight (unless you are genious)  

Browse through these.  http://phlearn.com/free-tutorials  If they don't load, you have a different problem.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 6, 2015)

thanks.  i know how to use light room pretty well.   the graduated filter or adjustment brush on light room does not seem to change the color that well.

cant get anything like the colors like rob blair on lightroom


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 6, 2015)

There really is very little need to work with smart objects in Ps.  You can handle all of your adjustments on their own, individual layers without using smart objects.  You can change each adjustment at any time, so long as it isn't applied directly to the image layer.   When you open an image in Ps, the first thing you should do is duplicate the layer (ctrl+j).   This way if you need to do clone work you're not doing it on the original image layer.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 6, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> thanks.  i know how to use light room pretty well.   the graduated filter or adjustment brush on light room does not seem to change the color that well.
> 
> cant get anything like the colors like rob blair on lightroom


There are different ways to change the color in lightroom.  One is through the selective color panel.  One is through a color adjustment brush, and one is via a temp or tint adjustment brush.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 6, 2015)

ok there was a color button on light room,  i did not realize that was something you could click on..    i think i figured out how to do that just on light room..  

ok so besides major editing like removing stuff from the photo.  moving things in the photo,   getting rid of blemishes and stuff like that.  do you really need photo shop for general photography??

as of now i am thinkig maybe you can do it all with light room as long as its not some sorty of major editing you need to do..


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 6, 2015)

the other thing i wonder is how this guy gets his photos to looks so perfect..     can this type of thing be done on light room,  none of my photos ever look like this..  these are just so perfect and much more clear and vivid than real life. 

DSC8196_Tivoli Copenhagen

DSC8264_Copenhagen

DSC7796


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 6, 2015)

If you look at some of the videos posted, you will see that a great deal of editing can be done with Lightroom only.  As far as editing goes, PS can do everything LR can and much much more.

There are really no shortcuts other than learning the software (either one) upside down and backwards and then practice practice practice.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 6, 2015)

The first part of it is getting a clean, crisp shot.   This is where a good tripod comes in handy.       Nothing I see in those images jumps out at me as having required Ps.


----------



## DaPOPO (Oct 6, 2015)

I watch Aaron Nace on the Phlearn videos by subscribing to him. It is free. Every month he sends you something cool to do in photoshop.. "Take the pebble from my hand..." "Patience grasshopper..."


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 6, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> the other thing i wonder is how this guy gets his photos to looks so perfect..     can this type of thing be done on light room,  none of my photos ever look like this..  these are just so perfect and much more clear and vivid than real life.



Good technique for any hand held shots with fairly soft but directional light, tripod or monpod when able, good lens, good sharpening technique. 
Pick a good shot and an ok shot, download the pictures and look at the exif.


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 6, 2015)

i think one of my problems is i go out and its usually bright as heck out.  i guess i never pick the right time of day to go shooting


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 7, 2015)

dannylightning said:


> i think one of my problems is i go out and its usually bright as heck out.  i guess i never pick the right time of day to go shooting



Totally right.
Unless you have to shoot when the sun is overhead and bright, pick better times at either end of the day.
For an obvious, easy example - if your house happens to have a garage with a concrete driveway in front - take a picture outside in the sun, then take the same picture just inside the garage, where the concrete driveway is acting like a huge reflector, diffusing and softening the light. 
Soft indirect light is the best, it illuminates the subject, casts a gentle, defining shadow but there isn't the harsh tones on direct light.


----------

